# Issues with 8139too and 2.6.31 kernel

## hanj

Just loaded up Gentoo on a new Dell Power Edge T105 server and I'm having some weird problems with the nic 'timing out' on receive packets.

I get the following in the logs:

```
Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: WARNING: at net/sched/sch_generic.c:246 dev_watchdog+0x101/0x190()

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: Hardware name: PowerEdge T105

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1 (8139too): transmit queue 0 timed out

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: Modules linked in: usbhid ohci_hcd ehci_hcd sg usbcore

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #8

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: Call Trace:

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c012159c>] warn_slowpath_common+0x60/0x90

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c0121600>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x24/0x27

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c02b2dc0>] dev_watchdog+0x101/0x190

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c0119989>] ? __wake_up+0x31/0x3b

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c012e176>] ? __queue_work+0x59/0x62

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c02b2cbf>] ? dev_watchdog+0x0/0x190

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c0128727>] run_timer_softirq+0x114/0x167

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c0125508>] __do_softirq+0x77/0xe5

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c012559c>] do_softirq+0x26/0x2b

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c0125681>] irq_exit+0x29/0x2b

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c01111b5>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x6f/0x7d

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c0103176>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x2a/0x30

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c0107698>] ? default_idle+0x2d/0x42

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c01078a7>] c1e_idle+0xc9/0xce

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c0101b05>] cpu_idle+0x3a/0x51

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: [<c0305211>] start_secondary+0x195/0x19a

Jan  3 20:45:41 comp kernel: ---[ end trace 57d244ff45e73e1d ]---

Jan  3 20:45:44 comp kernel: eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

I thought I fixed this by adjusting window_scaling in sysctl, but it didn't stick. I'm a little lost as to what to the problem is.. or the fix. Googling offered some similar errors from WAY back. This is a extra nic I had laying around, but I've definitely used Realtek 8139 chipset nics with 2.6 kernels. This is a AMD Athlon Dual Core Processor 4450B box.. so not sure if it's the Athlon vs. Intel chipset in combination.

Anyone have any ideas where to look? Let me know if you'd like me to supply additional information, etc.

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## d2_racing

Can you try an another nic to see if the problem will be gone or not ?

----------

## hanj

Hello d2_racing

I'll pickup another nic (non-8139) tomorrow. I've been having problems with the broadcom onboard nic.. and that's the reason I went with the realtek. Here is my post related to that: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-809498-highlight-0x45e1.html. Right now, I'm trying to figure out how to get the onboard going again. This seems to be WAY more difficult than what I would expect. Very odd.

hanji

----------

## d2_racing

And if the problem is still there even with new nic, maybe your motherboard is buggy.

Maybe you should update your bios if you don't have any idea.

----------

## hanj

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> And if the problem is still there even with new nic, maybe your motherboard is buggy.
> 
> Maybe you should update your bios if you don't have any idea.

 

Thanks. I have a feeling it's kernel related though. Live CD worked fine during the install, etc.

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## cach0rr0

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=538920

Try it out with git-sources, see how you go. If this error disappears (note other unrelated errors should be ignored) just a problem with your current kernel indeed, that'll be fixed in a later build of your sources. 

You might also look at reverting to one of the 2.6.30 builds and see if those don't prove more stable. 

I've had horrendous luck with all of the 2.6.31 kernels (tried both zen-sources and gentoo-sources)

Things have gone swimmingly since 2.6.32-zen1 (am on .32-zen3 now), and likewise went fine on .30 builds.

----------

## hanj

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=538920
> 
> Try it out with git-sources, see how you go. If this error disappears (note other unrelated errors should be ignored) just a problem with your current kernel indeed, that'll be fixed in a later build of your sources. 
> 
> You might also look at reverting to one of the 2.6.30 builds and see if those don't prove more stable. 
> ...

 

Thanks for the reply! I'm surprised I didn't run across this bug early in my searches?

I went back to a older kernel (2.6.30-gentoo-r :Cool:  and everything seems to be working now. Thanks much for pointing me in that direction! I'll run a  few more tests today to see if things are indeed better.

hanji

----------

## hanj

Crap.. running additional heavy transfer tests (under 50MBs via LAN) and it timed out again!

```
Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: WARNING: at net/sched/sch_generic.c:226 dev_watchdog+0xf6/0x185()

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: Hardware name: PowerEdge T105

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (8139too): transmit timed out

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: Modules linked in: tg3 usbhid ohci_hcd ehci_hcd 8139too usbcore

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #1

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: Call Trace:

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c011ee04>] warn_slowpath_common+0x60/0x90

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c011ee68>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x24/0x27

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c02afbe8>] dev_watchdog+0xf6/0x185

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c011716d>] ? __wake_up+0x31/0x3b

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c012bd7e>] ? __queue_work+0x59/0x62

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c02afaf2>] ? dev_watchdog+0x0/0x185

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c0125f5f>] run_timer_softirq+0x114/0x167

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c0122c7c>] __do_softirq+0x5e/0xcf

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c0122d13>] do_softirq+0x26/0x2b

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c0122df8>] irq_exit+0x29/0x2b

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c010f18a>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x6f/0x7d

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c0103106>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x2a/0x30

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c01072b8>] ? default_idle+0x2d/0x42

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c0107471>] c1e_idle+0xcb/0xd0

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c0101b48>] cpu_idle+0x3a/0x4e

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c02f676b>] rest_init+0x53/0x55

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c03fa76c>] start_kernel+0x271/0x276

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: [<c03fa06a>] i386_start_kernel+0x6a/0x6f

Jan  4 01:35:57 comp kernel: ---[ end trace 5bcb91555a7a4093 ]---

Jan  4 01:36:00 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

This is with a straight up realtek card. Previously I was using an older D-Link. Output of lspci -v

```
01:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 12

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

        Memory at d0110000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: 8139too

        Kernel modules: 8139too
```

output of ethtool eth0

```
Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 32

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

        Link detected: yes
```

I'm emerging gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r1 right now.

Watching the logs while downloading the sources, I continually see the following:

```
Jan  4 01:40:48 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:43:42 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:44:06 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:44:36 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:45:42 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:46:00 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:47:06 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:47:36 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:48:06 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:49:36 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:50:36 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:51:00 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:51:30 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:51:54 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:53:36 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:53:48 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:54:00 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:54:12 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:54:36 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:54:48 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 01:55:00 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

Thanks!

hanji

----------

## hanj

Went to gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r1 and I'm still seeing the problem:

```
Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: WARNING: at net/sched/sch_generic.c:261 dev_watchdog+0x101/0x190()

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: Hardware name: PowerEdge T105

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (8139too): transmit queue 0 timed out

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: Modules linked in: tg3 usbhid ohci_hcd ehci_hcd 8139too usbcore

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 #1

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: Call Trace:

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c0122524>] warn_slowpath_common+0x60/0x90

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c0122588>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x24/0x27

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c02c3df4>] dev_watchdog+0x101/0x190

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c0119fd4>] ? __wake_up+0x31/0x3b

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c012f1cb>] ? __queue_work+0x59/0x62

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c02c3cf3>] ? dev_watchdog+0x0/0x190

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c01298a6>] run_timer_softirq+0x114/0x167

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c01265f4>] __do_softirq+0x77/0xe5

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c0126688>] do_softirq+0x26/0x2b

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c0126764>] irq_exit+0x29/0x2b

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c0111314>] smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x6f/0x7d

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c01031f6>] apic_timer_interrupt+0x2a/0x30

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c010764c>] ? default_idle+0x2d/0x42

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c010785b>] c1e_idle+0xc9/0xce

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c0101b13>] cpu_idle+0x3a/0x4f

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c030c04b>] rest_init+0x53/0x55

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c04177b4>] start_kernel+0x27b/0x280

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: [<c0417091>] i386_start_kernel+0x91/0x96

Jan  4 08:14:45 comp kernel: ---[ end trace 8f786bec92aa337f ]---

Jan  4 08:14:48 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Jan  4 08:15:00 comp kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

I did notice some interesting messages about IRQ though during boot which did include the ethernet card:

```
Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: udev: starting version 146

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: 8139too 0000:01:07.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT D; probably buggy MP table

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x3000, 00:08:54:e0:6c:18, IRQ 12

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: can't find IRQ for PCI INT B; probably buggy MP table

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 10, io mem 0xd0001000

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; probably buggy MP table

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Jan  4 02:12:21 comp kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 11, io mem 0xd0000000
```

hanji

----------

## d2_racing

Can you upgrade your bios ?

----------

## hanj

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you upgrade your bios ?

 

I'm running the latest BIOS version currently. Just checked with Dell's site.

hanji

----------

## d2_racing

Well, I have no idea right now.

----------

## iss

I've encountered similar problem. Unfortunately it's my mom's pc which I administer remotely so it's impossible to check with other hardware. If I recall correctly there is 8139too PCI card.

Some time ago started problems with detecting network card. In logs I found

```
8139too 0000:01:09.0: Chip not responding, ignoring board
```

and sometimes when card is detected there was other error after a while:

```
Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: WARNING: at net/sched/sch_generic.c:226 dev_watchdog+0xc8/0x14a()

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: Hardware name:

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (8139too): transmit timed out

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: Modules linked in: cifs ipv6 snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device sg nvidia(P) gspca_

ov519 gspca_main videodev usbhid v4l1_compat snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec ppdev 8139cp rtc i2c_nforce2 8139too ac97_bus i2c_core snd_pcm mii nvidia_agp agpgar

t parport_pc ns558 snd_timer snd_page_alloc parport gameport fan processor thermal thermal_sys button

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: Pid: 3996, comm: X Tainted: P           2.6.30-gentoo-r8 #3

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: Call Trace:

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: [<c0119237>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x5e/0x8a

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: [<c034d3b9>] ? dev_watchdog+0x0/0x14a

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: [<c0119295>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x26/0x2a

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: [<c034d481>] ? dev_watchdog+0xc8/0x14a

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: [<c026ee30>] ? blk_unplug_timeout+0x0/0x10

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: [<c011590a>] ? __wake_up+0xf/0x15

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: [<c012445b>] ? __queue_work+0x43/0x49

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: [<c011f9a5>] ? run_timer_softirq+0x101/0x145

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: [<c011cbfa>] ? __do_softirq+0x4c/0xb6

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: [<c011cbae>] ? __do_softirq+0x0/0xb6

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: <IRQ>  [<c011c9ff>] ? irq_exit+0x25/0x4e

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: [<c010d9e8>] ? smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x60/0x68

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: [<c0102e0a>] ? apic_timer_interrupt+0x2a/0x30

Jan  1 10:20:50 C3PO kernel: ---[ end trace 5256e7ece11cf5ca ]---

Jan  1 10:20:53 C3PO kernel: eth0: Transmit timeout, status ff ffff ffff media ff.

Jan  1 10:20:53 C3PO kernel: eth0: Tx queue start entry 134  dirty entry 130.

Jan  1 10:20:53 C3PO kernel: eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff.

Jan  1 10:20:53 C3PO kernel: eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

Jan  1 10:20:53 C3PO kernel: eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff. (queue head)

Jan  1 10:20:53 C3PO kernel: eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

Jan  1 10:20:53 C3PO kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xFFFF

Jan  1 10:21:05 C3PO kernel: eth0: Transmit timeout, status ff ffff ffff media ff.

Jan  1 10:21:05 C3PO kernel: eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

Jan  1 10:21:05 C3PO kernel: eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

Jan  1 10:21:05 C3PO kernel: eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

Jan  1 10:21:05 C3PO kernel: eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

Jan  1 10:21:05 C3PO kernel: eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

Jan  1 10:21:05 C3PO kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xFFFF

Jan  1 10:21:17 C3PO kernel: eth0: Transmit timeout, status ff ffff ffff media ff.

Jan  1 10:21:17 C3PO kernel: eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

Jan  1 10:21:17 C3PO kernel: eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is ffffffff. (queue head)

Jan  1 10:21:17 C3PO kernel: eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is ffffffff.

Jan  1 10:21:17 C3PO kernel: eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is ffffffff.

Jan  1 10:21:17 C3PO kernel: eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is ffffffff.

Jan  1 10:21:17 C3PO kernel: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xFFFF

Jan  1 10:21:29 C3PO kernel: eth0: Transmit timeout, status ff ffff ffff media ff.

Jan  1 10:21:29 C3PO kernel: eth0: Tx queue start entry 4  dirty entry 0.

(and so on)

```

 Connection was lost then.

Often computer must be rebooted two times before network is working (this is simpler than telling Mom how to restart network).

I'm not sure when this started, so I can't check what changes I made since then. I thought it was faulty card, but maybe it's not.

----------

## hanj

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Well, I have no idea right now.

 

I went back to the original problem of getting the onboard broadcom nic to work. I was able to get the running config from the liveCD and build a new kernel using that, and I have a stable nic now.

hanji

----------

## cach0rr0

would still be curious to see if this persisted with one of the somewhat scarily bleeding edge kernels, e.g. git-sources, or even zen-sources (stable) actually

the .31 series on every *-sources I tried was awful for me 

Many have said .32 is no better with gentoo-sources.

Right now running .32-zen3 and couldn't be happier.

----------

